# how many calories do YOU take in to gain weight



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

I can seem to add weight by eating 3,000 - 3,500 calories per day, I am 6"6 and curently weigh 245lbs, does that seem a low amount? a lot of my friends say they are taking in over 4,000 and are much shorter and have less muscle etc, I know its not relervent but am just interested to hear what people bulk on and how tall/weight they are?


----------



## lodgi1436114589 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd also like to know what people think about this. I started lifting weights again about a month ago and decided I should start bulking as it's winter now (gonna cut up for summer). But I don't know if it's just me or if I'm getting a bit of belly fat over the last 2-3 weeks. I've been trying to pack in the carbs and protein recently with good sources of both. But obviously if you eat too much of anything you'll gain fat.

What is a good amount of calories for bulking if you weigh about 14st 10lb, 6ft " ???

Also, should you eat more on days when your at the gym?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

To the both of of you, it makes no difference to me what you weigh.

The calories you need depend on your goals and how many cals you are expending during your day.

If your serious you need to work it all out and log everything.

But just an average of what your eating and expending will give you a good idea.

Don't forget that you are even burning cals when you are sleeping, and quite a few too, cant remember exactly, but it shows just how much you need to take into account.


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm 5'8", 160lb.

Trying to get in at least 4000 calories.. although mostly end up getting around 3000-3500 which just about maintains my weight simply coz I find it hard to stomach any more food than that. Which is bad considering I wanna put on another 40lb!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im eating around 3000 at the moment and i am maintaining so this will be increased by 500 cals soon.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i must have had well over 10,000 this weekend in pure crap!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

5ft8 250lb, i am trying to get in over 7000cals per day and my weight is still not wanting to go up for a couple of weeks.


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

I have to do 5500-6000 a day whilst bulking or nothing happens  I do 3000 a day to stay same my breakfast(8am) is 2 slices toast 1 tin beans 2 boiled eggs, 10 oclock prawn mayo sandwhich on wholewheat bread cake, 12noon jacket potato x2 with cheese +tuna, 2pm protien shake tuna pasta,4pm 4 eggs(poached)mashed patato carrots 6oz steak, 7pm protien shake,10pm 1 10 inch pizza (the £1 ones from iceland)

whilst nibbling all day on my home made protien bars usually 4-5 

this is my tycipal bulking diet its murder when starting it but soon becomes normal,I started 2 years ago at 10.5 stone I'm 13.3 stone now.


----------

